# Halloween 2020 store sightings



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's that time of year again. Thought I'd start a thread for folks to post Halloween props and decorations sightings in stores. Please add posts as you see cool stuff.

Saw some cool props on the Home Depot website, don't know when they will/if show up in stores. Now comes the negotiations with Roxy.

Hearse:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...ted-Hearse-with-Skeleton-2031-60066/312516111

12ft tall Skeleton:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...ized-Skeleton-with-LifeEyes-5124738/312513260


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Someone posted on another forum that they called Home Depot and they said they only had 252 12' skeletons left. Only available online not sold in stores. Those will sell out pretty quick I feel.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

At Home stores have had stuff out for a couple weeks. The empty store that Spirit occupies every year has a "Now Hiring" sign in the window. Expect them to start setting up soon as they typically open in late August here. I've heard Michael's is putting stuff out. Kind of the same old same old but always fun to look. We're not buying much for the haunt this year other than an Atmosf/x projection and scrim, along with lots of foam insulation board!!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I visited my first Spirit Halloween Store last week in Wilmington, NC. They were open for business and had most of their stuff out. Several new animatronics.


----------



## ZombieBride (May 14, 2018)

Menard's here in the Midwest was stocking up last time I was in, can't wait to head back and see what they are carrying this year. Home Depot usually has the good stuff for my area, anyone hit Lowe's yet?


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

I was at Lowes in west York, PA yesterday, and they have out their Halloween stuff. Some of it looked new to me. In the adjacent strip-mall the Spirit Halloween was open, but I didn't go in.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I got an email from Yankee Candle that they had the "Boney Bunch" arrived on Aug. 29th at their stores. Will have to make a stop at my store. I just checked and the store in my area is open.


----------

